# Bee Venom Therapy- questions



## pearliosis (Mar 20, 2016)

Howdy! I'm a student doing research about apitherapy and I'm seeking advice while conducting my own experiment with bee venom therapy. I'm hoping to get in touch with someone over the phone or via email ([email protected]) that can answer a few questions I have about BVT and collecting venom manually. 

A few questions I have:
- Can one extract venom from dead bees? If not, how may I do this manually (and on a small scale) with alive bees?
- What are your suggested micro-doses and applications of such for someone moderately allergic to bees?
- Any advice on micro-dosing?

I appreciate your time and help!


----------

